# JD LA 145



## Mbohlman (Mar 26, 2021)

I am replacing the transmission drive belt on my JD LA 145 lawn tractor. One of the drive train pulley bolts is broken and the plate that holds both pulleys needs to be replaced. I have the plate unbolted and the spring disconnected. There is a rod that connects the plate to the clutch pedal that I can't get removed. It has 2 small nubs that need to line up with the slot in order to slide the rod out. Any ideas on how to remove this rod? Mark B


----------

